# OBS Studio Status overlay (requires Playclaw)



## adminimus (Jan 27, 2017)

adminimus submitted a new resource:

OBS Studio Status overlay (requires Playclaw) - Displays stream/recording status at in-game overlay



> Package includes 2 plugins: one for OBS Studio and another for PlayClaw 5 plus.
> My old original plugin for OBS classic - https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-status-overlay-requires-playclaw.170/
> 
> View attachment 23533
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 28, 2017)

Do i need to buy the PlayClaw software? and does the overlay work with steam and origin overlay active


----------



## adminimus (May 10, 2017)

DxLwebs said:


> Do i need to buy the PlayClaw software?


 no, you can use trial version. It has no time limits, overlays are fully functional.


DxLwebs said:


> and does the overlay work with steam and origin overlay active


 works fine with steam overlay. Not tested with origin


----------



## Filgaja (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey :)

let me first tell you, you did a great job! Realy :)

But Playclawn often let my OBS crash. (I tested it and even Crashlog says it it fault by playclaw)

So i decited to work on an own overlay timer working without playclaw.

https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-timer-overlay.548/

Here is my first release! It is simple at this time, but i am planning much more features.

Hope you like the idea :)
See ya


----------



## lerele (Aug 1, 2017)

Filgaja said:


> Hey :)
> 
> let me first tell you, you did a great job! Realy :)
> 
> ...



I can not see your plugin. Link gives me an error.


----------



## adminimus (Aug 2, 2017)

Filgaja said:


> But Playclawn often let my OBS crash. (I tested it and even Crashlog says it it fault by playclaw)


Try to add OBS.exe into Playclaw's blacklist (button in bottom right corner)


----------



## Filgaja (Aug 2, 2017)

Ah i am sorry the plugin is still in testing by obs and it is still in status "This resource is currently awaiting approval."

someone know how long this will take? xD i allready made an update xD but i think if i upload an update it will go to approval again?

That is a nice tip adminimus :)

I allready put a lot of work into my script ^^ as for now it works fine :) i do not need fps rate or other stuff ^^

so at the moment it is a simple script untill people starting to ask for enhancement :)

Here is a screen :)








Features:

Timer Overlay allways on Top
Settings for OBS Hotkeys
Hotkey will be send to OBS even if OBS is not active window
Timer only starts if OBS is running
If OBS is not Running this Tool sleeps and do nothing
Overlay can be moved to desired position
Overlay position will be stored in setting
Planned:

add font change
font color
notimer background
add hour to timer
add stream overlay
add hotkay for mute
add overlay shown muted micro
add countdown
add start with windows
add clicktrough settings

add slider for transparent


----------



## lerele (Aug 7, 2017)

Filgaja said:


> Ah i am sorry the plugin is still in testing by obs and it is still in status "This resource is currently awaiting approval."
> 
> someone know how long this will take? xD i allready made an update xD but i think if i upload an update it will go to approval again?
> 
> ...








Any possibility of being able to download it from another site?


----------



## smurfed (Aug 27, 2017)

Kind of a bummer Playclaw is required. Thanks a lot anyways!


----------



## Ngeruma (Oct 13, 2017)

Filgaja said:


> Ah i am sorry the plugin is still in testing by obs and it is still in status "This resource is currently awaiting approval."
> 
> someone know how long this will take? xD i allready made an update xD but i think if i upload an update it will go to approval again?
> 
> ...


I am also interested to know if this plugin is available


----------



## bitjager (Nov 5, 2017)

Filgaja said:


> Ah i am sorry the plugin is still in testing by obs and it is still in status "This resource is currently awaiting approval."
> 
> someone know how long this will take? xD i allready made an update xD but i think if i upload an update it will go to approval again?
> 
> ...


Im interested in your plugin, let me know when this plugin is available


----------



## Kcmartz (Nov 30, 2017)

Will this ever get updated for PlayClaw 6? I own it on Steam. But I don't see a "Plugins" folder on PC 6 end.


----------

